# .300Win Mag -



## Chad (Nov 4, 2011)

I had T. Ryder aka 'Sprout' out of Tacoma, Wa build me another rifle:

.300Win Mag on Remington action, w/ 24" SS Krieger, Manners stock, SN-3 3.2-17x moa reticle/turret

















I shot about 50rds yesterday with HSM, BH and CorBon. Mostly five shot groups and some three, left the zero for the HSM 220SMK.  Fifty rounds was a bit much and me anticipating recoil was becoming an issue. Based on that I felt 20rds was a more practical limit.

Today I just shot two 10rd groups at 200yds.
HSM 220gr SMK





Cor Bon 190gr BTHP





The rifle does not seem to shoot the HSM ammunition w/ 220gr bullets as well as the Corbon w/ 190gr. I have plenty of the HSM on hand and it will be interesting to see if/how much the group tightens up as I get more experience shooting the magnum.


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2011)

Chad, are you aware that no one on this board likes you?



Seriously, nice, nice rigs you shoot. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Seajack (Nov 4, 2011)

Sweet rifle. After three years, I'm still having a hard time getting used to the .300WM recoil.


----------



## pardus (Nov 4, 2011)

_Very_ nice rifle Chad.
Question, why did you opt for the .300 WM and not .338 Lapua for example?


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 4, 2011)

What everyone has been saying..............  Very  nice rifle.


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 4, 2011)

Seajack said:


> Sweet rifle. After three years, I'm still having a hard time getting used to the .300WM recoil.



Have a competent gunsmith look at the rifle. There are some really good recoil pads out there. If you have one, (gonna stick my neck out).. have someone who is a really good shooter watch you shoot. I had a Austrian .300 WM and it was enjoyable to shoot compared to a 03 Springfield that I had. If you are shooting prone that could be part of the problem.


----------



## Seajack (Nov 4, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> Have a competent gunsmith look at the rifle. There are some really good recoil pads out there. If you have one, (gonna stick my neck out).. have someone who is a really good shooter watch you shoot. I had a Austrian .300 WM and it was enjoyable to shoot compared to a 03 Springfield that I had. If you are shooting prone that could be part of the problem.


It's an it's a model 70 from the mid 60's with nothing but glass on it. It could use a lot of new things on it. I've stopped hunting with it since I got my Remington 700 in .308. I save more meat anyway.


----------



## Brill (Nov 4, 2011)

I think you need a bigger scope.

Very nice.


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 4, 2011)

Seajack said:


> It's an it's a model 70 from the mid 60's with nothing but glass on it. It could use a lot of new things on it. I've stopped hunting with it since I got my Remington 700 in .308. I save more meat anyway.



I have a Mod 70 in .338 Win Mag, my elk killer.    The recoil pad that came with it, was like it was a lug off of a old John Deere Tractor wheel.  It was painful.    Change that, bedded it,  and it was GTG.   I could hit milk jugs at 600 M with it and 225 Grain bullet.  Retained energy at 600 M was about 2000 ft lbs.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah I will never get behind a 300WM that has a wood or laminate stock again, that shit hurts. I really like the way the AICS stock dilivers the 300WM recoil but thats not really a hunting stock. lol

Nice bang stick Chad!


----------



## Chad (Nov 5, 2011)

pardus said:


> Question, why did you opt for the .300 WM and not .338 Lapua for example?


I  do have a .338L being built by a different gunsmith. The .300wm was more of a priority as I already have around 1k rds of ammunition for it.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2011)

That would be two excellent reasons! lol

Thanks.


----------



## Chad (Nov 5, 2011)

I went out this morning and shot 15rds, three five shot groups. Conditions were great, not like yesterday, I was tempted to shoot more but stuck with the game plan of 'less is better' with the .300wm. From the bench, pack, rear bag, 100yds:






Top was the HSM 220, then HSM 210 Berger and the CorBon 190gr was third:




*above(4th target) was 10rds of Hornady 178 Super Performance Match through a Rem PSS .308

HSM 220





HSM 210 Berger





Cor-Bon 190





The HSM 220 continues to hover in that 1.25-1.5 moa range, it is worth mentioning that it also is going out of a clean barrel; in that group the two higher shots were the first two. I don't think the clean barrel is the reason for the poor group but it is something I will track.

That was the first group I shot with the HSM 210 Berger.

The Cor-Bon 190 continues to provide the best groups.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like you have found the ammo for this rifle then.


----------

